# Comfortable At Home Temperature



## Ehartwig (Feb 14, 2013)

When I am gone at work I have watched Ranger on the security cameras lay around at home and take naps all day (I've also watched him terrorize my dress shoes). Now that it is winter time he often lays by the fireplace when I have it operating. I live in Minnesota so the weather tends to be significantly below freezing a majority of the winter.

I like the warmth but I also like to conserve energy when I am away. When I am gone during the day I have been turning the heat down in the house and am curious whether or not my Vizsla is comfortable or not. What do you think is a comfortable temperature?


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe a sweater will help or a cavebed where he can crawl into and be warm.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

When K is shivering (temp at 68). I put on her chilly dog head muff. She loves it!! Seems to take the edge off for her anyway!

http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/41


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We keep the thermostat between 65-69 in the winter. If Ruby isn't wearing her sweater or laying in someone's lap, she shivers while sleeping at that temp. If she's active she's fine, but definitely consider a sweater for your vizsla.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I have been keeping the house at 72. We live in a split level and it always seems colder up stairs and in the rec room than on the main floor. Depends on where the thermostat is. We have a vizsla, 2 cats and 2 guinea pigs. Everyone including me is always cold. Therefore I keep the thermostat at that all day. I live in London, Ontario (Canada) and it has been strange weather here. It has been mild and then downright freezing!


----------

